
Raspberry Pi Zero WH: Zero W with Presoldered Header - juliendorra
https://www.raspberrypi.org/blog/zero-wh/
======
juliendorra
Interestingly, it also seems that even at vendors that limit the Zero W orders
at one, or are perpetually out of stock for a bare Zero W, the bare Zero WH is
not limited, and you can order as much as you want.

It also cost 35% more than a Zero W (15 EUR VAT inc. in France).

It's probable that the price and margin was really too low on the Zero and
Zero W, and that this Zero WH is a way to give more margin to reseller without
giving the impression of raising the price.

------
Severian
Hmmm. Soldering on some header pins isn't really that hard. Assuming you have
previous experience, and a fine tipped soldering iron, it doesn't take more
than 10-15 minutes of work. I haven't soldered for a long time and was able to
do so without issue. The solder joints were good too, shiny and conical as
they should be. Just need to take it slow and be sure to keep your tip clean.

